# How would you solve this case BLD?



## reThinking the Cube (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm curious to compare some different approaches (M2, TuRBo, BH, etc.) for the following position:
Please show your method for solving these edges - 

Scramble: D U R2 D2 L' D U' R B L U2 R' U' L' F


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 19, 2012)

*M2:*
DF>UB: M2
DF>FU: D M’ U R2 U’ M U R2 U’ D’ M2
DF>UF: U2 M' U2 M'
DF>BU: x' U' R U x U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' x' U' R' U x
DF>FL: U' L' U (M2) U' L U
DF>LB: x' L' U L U' (M2) U L' U' L x
DF>LF: x' U L2 U' (M2) U L2 U' x
DF>BR: U R' U' (M2) U R U'
DF>FR: U R U' (M2) U R' U'
DF>RB: x' R U' R' U (M2) U' R U R' x
Flip UR: F2 (R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 Rw U R U' Rw') F2

*TuRBo:*
UF>BU>DB: x' U' L R' x (U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U) x' R L' U x
UF>FR>RB: R Bw (U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U) Bw' R'
UF>RF>LF: R L' (M U' M' U2 M U' M') L R'
UF>BL>FL: L' Bw' (M U M' U2 M U M') Bw L
Flip UR: R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 Rw U R U' Rw'

*3style:*
UF>BU>DB: x' U' Rw R' (U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U) R Rw' U x - _This is one of my least favourite cases. If anyone has something they think is faster, please share._
UF>FR>RB: R U' R' E' R U R' E
UF>RF>LF: x U2 (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') U2 x'
UF>BL>FL: x' U' M' U L2 U' M U L2 x
Flip UR: R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 Rw U R U' Rw'


----------



## aronpm (Feb 19, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> Scramble: D U R2 D2 L' D U' R B L U2 R' U' L' F


 
If you're going to scramble in that orientation, so will I.

3style: 
x2 U' R2 U' M U R2 U' M' U2 
y z L' U M' U' L U M U' z'
x M U M' U2 M U M' x'
z' U2 M' U' R U M U' R' U' z
x' U' M U2 M' U' x


----------



## JasonK (Feb 19, 2012)

Method: M2 with some extra stuff

Scramble in WG
x2
F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M2
U2 M' U2 M'
U R U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R U'
B2 R2 B M2 B' R2 B M2 B
U' L' U M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L' U
x2 y Rw U R' U' Rw' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 19, 2012)

x' U2 M' U2 M x
z M2 U2 M2 U2 z'
flip UF-UB
U' flip UB DB U
flip RB LB
when I spot certain patterns, I try to execute them together in some way.


----------



## riffz (Feb 19, 2012)

I scrambled in my solving orientation. Solved 3style.

Flip UR: U x M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' x' U'
DF>UB>BD: x' F U R U' M U R' U' M' F' x
DF>UF>BU: y' R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U y
DF>FR>RB: z' U' R U M U' R' U M' z
DF>RF>LB: z' M' U R U' M2 U R' U' M' z
DF>LF>BL: z M' U' L' U M U' L U z'



Zane_C said:


> UF>BU>DB: x' U' Rw R' (U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U) R Rw' U x - _This is one of my least favourite cases. If anyone has something they think is faster, please share._



I'm not sure if you'll find this faster but this is what I would do:

y U2 R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U' y'


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 19, 2012)

R2 E2 R2 E2
y x' R S R F2 R' S' R F2 R2
flip four edges


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Feb 20, 2012)

@all, thanks for the solves - they are all very interesting to me.



Zane_C said:


> UF>BU>DB: x' U' Rw R' (U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U) R Rw' U x - _This is one of my least favourite cases. If anyone has something they think is faster, please share._



UF>BU>DB is [CQW]: [F:URU',M] _ is faster _

*re: D U R2 D2 L' D U' R B L U2 R' U' L' F*

[CQWi]: FURU'MUR'U'M'F'
[Jt.Lr]: R2E2R2E2 
[birt]: xy (U'R) (M'U')4 (R'U)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 20, 2012)

BH:
x' y [L2, U' M U] y' x
z [U' R' U, M] z'
x y' [U L2 U', M] y x'
x [R2, U M2 U'] x'
x' r R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 (x)


----------



## A Leman (Feb 20, 2012)

Because this was a *very* easy edge case, I didn't need to memo and did the following
y2 
R2 E2 R2 E2
D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D'
X' D' L' (M U')*4 L D

Also for Zane


> UF>BU>DB: x' U' Rw R' (U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U) R Rw' U x - This is one of my least favorite cases. If anyone has something they think is faster, please share.


I like x' D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' x
You probably already know this alg, but rotations can make everyone lose some good algorithms


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks riffz, reThinking the Cube and Lemon for the suggested algs. 


reThinking the Cube said:


> UF>BU>DB is [CQW]: [F:URU',M] _ is faster _


I'm going to choose this, it's the fastest and most intuitive approach for me.


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Feb 23, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> BH:
> x' y [L2, U' M U] y' x
> z [U' R' U, M] z'
> x y' [U L2 U', M] y x'
> ...



x' y [L2, U' M U] y' x 

that is elegant! your buffer is different than mine [C v. A] nice. 

@3-stylers (chrishardw,aronpm,riffz)

Noted: fearless cube rotations to get better algs, with no sign of the seasickness that would be expected from trying to keep track of a blindfold buffer that is hoping around like a flea on a hot skillet. So it baffles me more than a blown transmission on a 1970 Maytag, that you avoided the rather obvious shortcut (R2 E2 R2 E2), and wasted a lot of time by 3-cycle shooting this permutation. 

Is there something about your method that makes it hard to take advantage of easy 2x2-cycles?


----------



## aronpm (Feb 23, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> x' y [L2, U' M U] y' x
> 
> that is elegant! your buffer is different than mine [C v. A] nice.
> 
> ...


 
As someone who is actually fast at BLD, and has gotten cases like this in solves, I would say that the extra time to think about the different solution makes the solve slower. It's the same reason why I would not do an R2 premove to solve a 1x2x2 block in a BLD solve: it complicates memo and execution and just slows down the automatic solving process. However, that's not to say that just simply z'U2M2U2M2z, or a H/Z perm would not be something I would do. Doing that and then doing edge flips is a hassle.


----------



## riffz (Feb 27, 2012)

What aron said.


----------



## mariano.aquino (Apr 16, 2012)

Got a bit late...sorry!

x' F E' R U R' E R U' R' F' x
x R2 U M2 U' R2 U M2 U' x'
z' U' L U M2 U' L' U M2 z
x L2 U' M2 U L2 U' M2 U x'
y' M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 y


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 18, 2012)

U M' U M' U2 M U M U'
L' U' L E L' U L E'
E R U R' E' R U' R'
R2 F M2 F' R2 F M2 F'
Rw' U' R U Rw U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R'
thats exactly how I would solve it today


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 29, 2012)

This is what I would do


R2 E2 R2 E2

U S U' B2 U S' U' B2

U' M' B2 M B2 M' B M B2 M' B2 M B' U


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 30, 2012)

POOP:
EO
[L': ((M' U)3 (M' U'))2]
[x2 R': r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2' U2' R]
EP
[z': [M2, U2]]
[M, U2]


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Using OP because bldnub:

Jb [l:Jb] [l2:Jb] [l':Ja] [L':T] [dL':T] [d'L:T] [d'L':T] [d2L':T] [d2L:T]


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 30, 2012)

I just realised I didn't OP the POOP.
It was moar optimal permutation.
Oops.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 30, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I just realised I didn't OP the POOP.
> It was moar optimal permutation.
> Oops.


 
Something tells me you just like saying poop...


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Something tells me you just like saying poop...


 
Pre-Orient Old Pochmann, or in this case, Pre-Orient Optimal Permutation.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 30, 2012)

ITT: People posting more advanced solutions than what they'd actually do.


----------

